# best net to catch fish



## Ron Jung (Jun 28, 2010)

I was wondering if fish can see colour? I have Tropheus Bemba's that are holding and as soon as I put my green net into the water the fish all go really fast and won't come out till I have removed the net. Even if I put food in so I am wondering if there is a net they can't see? I have heard they don't see red but if that is so why do some fish show red? Is there a net out there that fish can't see?

Thanks.
Ron.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

That is a great question, hope someone chimes in with an answer as whenever I try and catch a fish all that happens is water splashing and me cursing. My current method is to remove all decor and use two nets, one to herd and one to catch.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

MDR said:


> That is a great question, hope someone chimes in with an answer as whenever I try and catch a fish all that happens is water splashing and me cursing. My current method is to remove all decor and use two nets, one to herd and one to catch.


X2

I think that's pretty much the only way to do it.

With my plecos I just use my hands.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I use nets of every colour including red, blue, black, green and white. I think the net that works the best is the one that matches you background and/or decor because it kind of camouflages the net. 

Having said that, I call a friend to come over and catch my fish for me as he as lots of patience and a good technique which involves two nets.
--
Paul


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I usually get my wife to do it for me


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Take out the hard scape, drain as much water as you can it's much easier to catch them in shallow water.


----------



## Ron Jung (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the responses but there is a problem with that. My Tropheus are in a well planted tank. Not in the usual just rock tanks. The tanks look more like south american with Anubius, Amazon Swords, Jungle Val. Cripts, Aponagetons Java Ferns on driftwood. They actually don't eat the plants and also don't uproot them and it looks amazing to see Bemba's and Red Rainbow's in their tanks full of plants. They seem to love the plants and swim through and around the Jungle val and Swords. Thus removing stuff is out of the question. At least with my Bemba's I now see 11 babies. I hope I can catch them a little easier than the adults as they were impossible.

Thanks for all your responses. Hey can I get your wife to catch my fish too. lol lol

Thanks.
Ron.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ron Jung said:


> Thanks for the responses but there is a problem with that. My Tropheus are in a well planted tank. Not in the usual just rock tanks. The tanks look more like south american with Anubius, Amazon Swords, Jungle Val. Cripts, Aponagetons Java Ferns on driftwood. They actually don't eat the plants and also don't uproot them and it looks amazing to see Bemba's and Red Rainbow's in their tanks full of plants. They seem to love the plants and swim through and around the Jungle val and Swords. Thus removing stuff is out of the question. At least with my Bemba's I now see 11 babies. I hope I can catch them a little easier than the adults as they were impossible.
> 
> Thanks for all your responses. Hey can I get your wife to catch my fish too. lol lol
> 
> ...


You realize you are now obligated to post pics of that setup. Sounds very nice indeed.


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Ron, try this:
Turn off all the lights- leave them in a very DARK environment for at least a couple of hours- then use a bright flash light on them in the dark room.You will find them to be very stunned and very easy to be caught by the net.


----------



## Ron Jung (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks I will give that a try. Sound like a plan. Yes I will try and get some pic.s up of the 2 tanks done in plants. The Red Rainbows tank is more lush as it had better lighting 2 48" T5 HO lights and the other had a single 48" T12 grow light. Now I have the same on the other tank and plants are starting to do a lot better.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

another tip is to use as large a net as ir reasonable manueverable in your tank. The bigger the net, the easier they are to catch. Trying to catch a 2" fish in a 3" net is near impossible


----------



## Ralfie Boy (Apr 18, 2011)

The darkness method works great....another method is to have a breeding net with plastic plants in it.....submerge it so that it is below the waterline....when you find her hiding in there just lift the net and suction cups up.....


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I've seen "red" nets being offered as an invisible net for fish. I still think they notice it though as when the guy at BA's was using the red net I watched... The fish swam just as fast away lol, I have noticed when I use the green net vs the blue net they react less to the blue.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

leave the net in the tank a while so they get used to it in their enviro....only works the first time in a catch session.


----------



## Ron Jung (Jun 28, 2010)

I tried leaving the net in the water for well over 1 hr. probably closer to 2 hrs. and the fish remained in hiding the whole time even when I put some food in there. As soon as I removed the net they were out in under 2 minutes. I will have to do the dark tank with a flashlight. I think that will work best in my case.

Thanks again to everyone who gave their ideas. It was much appreciated. I hope by the weekend I can post a few pics of the 2 tanks.

Ron.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Fish are too clever to be fooled by colors. Even if they were some kind of color blind they would still see the net. Don't forget that we are talking about a NET 3-4 times their size being just in front of their faces.

Each fish needs a different net and a different method. There are fish that you will never catch unless you clear everything from the tank like almost every type of african or american cichlid. There are fish that will come to you to pet it like most types of goldfish.

One trick that we do in Europe (I don't like it so I don't try it ever) is to cut a bottle of coke in half, then reverse the head and stick it/ tape it back. put some food in there. The fish will enter easily but not get out as easily. Again, I find it a bit cruel to do it myself but many do it.


----------



## Ralfie Boy (Apr 18, 2011)

I was referring to the breeding nets with the suction cups. Put it well below the waterline and feed the fish. The will go into the net.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ron Jung said:


> Thanks again to everyone who gave their ideas. It was much appreciated. I hope by the weekend I can post a few pics of the 2 tanks.
> 
> Ron.


 Can't wait.


----------



## Ron Jung (Jun 28, 2010)

*Pictures of my Planted Tropheus tanks.*

I finally got some pics of my planted Tropheus tanks. This first one is of Red Rainbows. Let me know what you think.

Ron.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

It is very nice. Are tropheus totally ok with plants? do the bite or take them out?


----------



## Ron Jung (Jun 28, 2010)

*My Bemba tank*

Here are a few pics of my Bemba's in there tank. These were the ones I said I couldn't get the females caught that were holding. Now I have at least 11 babies swimming around at the bottom between the Anubius nana and under the stumps.

As to your question. Neither group has dug up or eaten any of my healthy plants. They only nibble on the old yellow leaves of my Amazon Swords and love to eat the short black hair aglae that was on my Anubius nana "Petite".

Ron.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice, I like it. All you generally see with Tropheus is rockwork but this setup takes it in a different (and good looking) direction. Since your fish are breeding there clearly isn't any objection from them


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Don't forget that fish have a defensive mechanism called the lateral line. It detects movement and vibration in the surrounding water. Doesn't matter what colour the net is a fish will sense the net coming for it.

Single net method -- I usually move the net very slowly and try to get the fish to come to the front of the tank by creating movement at the back of the tank. Once the fish moves to the front you come in slowly for the trap and use one quick swoop. Easy said than done. It takes practice.

Two net method -- One net stationary, the other one is the diversion and slowly chase fish into the stationary net. Again, it takes a lot of practice and patience.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I just scoop and scoop and pray for the best lol. If I'm pulling the fish out, I wait until they're out in the open swimming, that or I don't take any fish out unless I want to rescape lol


----------



## Ron Jung (Jun 28, 2010)

As you can see from the 2 sets of pics of my tropheus tanks I can't do that. Movement is very hard in the tank. At least 1 thing my Red Rainbows don't seem to mind the net like the Bemba's do. As soon as it hits the water the tank is clear of fish. They don't come out again till the net is gone they all hide under those 2 stumps you see. So what do you think of setting up Tropheus in planted tanks? I know from what I have seen here nobody does that but would like some responses as to what everyone thinks of planted vs. just rock?

Ron.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

A planted troph tank may not be seen as "natural" by some but neither is neon gravel and miniature sunken ships that many choose to keep their fish with.

I judge how successful a setup is by aggression levels, disease and health. A successful setup has minimal fighting, disease free fish and they spawn with consistency. From what you have said they are breeding so I'm guessing your fish aren't complaining with the setup 

Properly cared for fish are happy, healthy and in the mood. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a very simple solution... Leave them fishies be!
lol


----------



## Ron Jung (Jun 28, 2010)

I already have 20 adults and now have over 15 babies and 2 more females holding. I can't just let them all be in the tank or in another 2-3 months it will be over run. The babies are going at a really fast rate I am guessing as I have never had them before or seen how fast the babies grow. They seem to have more than doubled in size every 2 weeks. Some babies are a little over 1" in size striped and have a lot of orange in their whole body so they look black striped and orange. I might just have to take the 2 stumps out and carefully try and catch the babies.

Ron.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I bet you that it wouldn't get over run as nature tends to work itself out. Chance are somebody will get a great piece of Sushi and some will survive. 

If you're really intent on keeping them, you could try setting up a bottle trap.

Take the top of a water bottle, cut it so it looks like a funnel, turn that piece inside out so the funnel is facing inwards (no cap) wedge it in place and add some rocks to weight it. Then add some tasty bait and wait for the fish to swim in. Chance are you may catch one of the other fish, but hopefully most of the babies will swim in.


----------



## irminia (Dec 10, 2011)

The colour of the net doesn't really matter, but I can point out some nets that are much better than the typical aquarium net in other ways:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/TAAM-6-x-5-Fine-Mesh-Aquarium-Fish-Net-with-12-Wooden-Handle-/190621497697?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c61ed3961

I've been using these nets for years and they work amazing. The wooden handle is sturdy and has no flex against water resistance. The wire frame is very sturdy as well and does not get bet out of shape. The net is a very nice mesh material that's very gentle on the fish, and fish with barbs or spiny fins (such as corys) do not get ensnared in it like they would with lesser quality nets.

For the serious fishkeeper, I highly recomment them..they're definately worth the few extra dollars.



Ron Jung said:


> I was wondering if fish can see colour? I have Tropheus Bemba's that are holding and as soon as I put my green net into the water the fish all go really fast and won't come out till I have removed the net. Even if I put food in so I am wondering if there is a net they can't see? I have heard they don't see red but if that is so why do some fish show red? Is there a net out there that fish can't see?
> 
> Thanks.
> Ron.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ron Jung said:


> I already have 20 adults and now have over 15 babies and 2 more females holding. I can't just let them all be in the tank or in another 2-3 months it will be over run. The babies are going at a really fast rate I am guessing as I have never had them before or seen how fast the babies grow. They seem to have more than doubled in size every 2 weeks. Some babies are a little over 1" in size striped and have a lot of orange in their whole body so they look black striped and orange. I might just have to take the 2 stumps out and carefully try and catch the babies.
> 
> Ron.


If you don't want to disturb your aquascape, try the lights out method (works well when I use it). The pop bottle trap posted earlier is an idea as well.....eventually the small ones will become curious and if you have a funnel at both ends it would act just like a minnow trap, just be sure to leave it for a day or more at a time so they become used to it. I'll likely use it myself if I am ever overrun with fry (although my Kendalli keeps the numbers low with regular surprise adoptions of newly released fry, he's actually my favourite fish....just has an attitude problem). Survival of the fittest in my tank, in yours, I would try and save the babies for resale


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

If the rainbows are breeding I'll buy  use the bottle trap like I said  I can draw you a crappy paint design if you'd like it. Or maybe I'll post one later anyways as just an idea thread for ppl catching their babbies


----------



## Ron Jung (Jun 28, 2010)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> I bet you that it wouldn't get over run as nature tends to work itself out. Chance are somebody will get a great piece of Sushi and some will survive.
> 
> Actually they don't go after the babies. I have more little ones now and 2 more females holding. Since they are herbivores they don't eat fish and leave their offspring alone. Mind you they will eat shrimp!
> 
> Ron.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Well, bottle traps and net traps if you really want to collect the babies, otherwise leave them be and hope for the best. Also, all fish are omnivorous, some are largely herbivorous or carnivorous, but they'll try anything edible generally.


----------

